
RethinkDB must relicense NOW - williamstein
http://sagemath.blogspot.com/2016/10/rethinkdb-must-relicense-now-what-is.html
======
timclemans206
I followed the link related to Google's ban on AGPL and found
[http://blog.opalang.org/2012/05/opa-license-change-not-
just-...](http://blog.opalang.org/2012/05/opa-license-change-not-just-
agpl.html) What a great post. Specially I like this quote "But in reality, it
turns out the license is barred from being used at many companies, so we end
up repelling developers. Even worse, we don't get the main expected benefit as
most developers won’t release the source anyway while they develop for many
possible reasons: It’s not working yet, they are not proud of their code yet,
they don’t know what to do with it yet, etc."﻿"

------
justin66
The way he ends his missive is good, as he appears to understand that changing
the license might potentially cost their investors some money when selling off
the company's assets:

 _Dear RethinkDB, sell me an Apache (or BSD) license to the RethinkDB source
code. Make this the last thing your company sells before it shuts down. Just
do it._

I wonder how much William is willing to pay...

